# Video of Gerald Green/Monta Ellis and Louis Williams



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

i must confess i found this on another message board but here it is

Gerald Green 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05greengerald1.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05greengerald2.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05greengerald3.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05greengerald4.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05greengerald5.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05greengerald6.wmv 

Projected 17th overall by NBA Draft.net 
HS Senior Monta Ellis -> 6'3, 175 SG 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05ellismonta1.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05ellismonta2.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05ellismonta3.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05ellismonta4.wmv 

Louis Williams 
Projected to go 29th overall 
6'2, 175 SG ... #2 Player overall on Rivals.com (only behind Green) 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis1.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis2.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis3.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis4.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis5.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis6.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis7.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis8.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis9.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis10.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis11.wmv 
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/images/prospect/video/bb05williamslouis12.wmv


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

nice find


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

My thoughts: 

Green looks like this is easier than breathing but his competition looks weak, he is walking around dunking and draining shots on people like its nothing with his pants down. That being said, his shot technique is horrible and will need some serious refinement.

Louis williams looks like a player but he looks like a typical ego *******

Ellis looks like ben gordon v2 minus the body


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey thanks.

I would say Green needs some weight. That will take 3-4 years. If you are a team like the Heat last year you take him and sit him (Dorell Wright).

Do you take this kid and play his scrawny butt? Seems a bit raw. Lets watch tomorrow night againt the best of the best.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Is Reggie Millers shooting technique rigth how about Larry Bird? If it goes in then just keep shooting that way and master it. His team is very good I saw them play the point guard had around 40. Green shot is very smooth and so is the rest of his game. It doesnt seem like he needs to try very hard to do what he does. Thats why his competition seems to be bad. The same could be said for Lebron on the high school level.

When I saw Green play last summer he wasnt missing anything in warm-ups, halftime, and in the game. He barely ever hit the rim. He might not always shoot like that but after seeing that I think he has the potential to be a very good shooter.

Louis Williams looked very good in those videos. He reminded me of gilbert Arenas. Same body type and atlteticism. He would need to show some point guard skills. I dont know if he can be a point or not. But people said Arenas couldnt and that is why he went in the second round. But I think he should prove himself on the college level first.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

rapsfan4life said:


> Louis williams looks like a player but he looks like a typical ego *******


What makes you say that?


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

^ well he just plays like its all about him u know what i mean?? Also all reports indicate he is a headcase, Like that one story about him chillin with his cell phone while everyone else was practising. Anyways he isn't going to be our pick.

As for Gerald's shooting technique he shoots it from his chest i think, that is horrible in the nba cuz people will easily get in his face and will make it hard for him to even get his shot off as a 6'7 sf. Larry Bird was 6'9 and he cocked it behind his head so it was unstopable and miller has that rainbow with the awkward yet untouchable release.
I don't know maybe i am paranoid.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Looks like a pretty good release to me, better than most previous preps to pro stars. It looks like he can change his shot in rythm but has a great flick to finish them off clean. It will need some polishing, especially to be an NBA sniper, but he is in highschool. 

A little strange that he's so committed to OSU but if he's a top 10 pick (and I'd guarantee that he will be), he's gotta come out.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't see much wrong with his shooting technique. He doesn't release it as high as some but at 6'8 with nice hops it'll be pretty tough for any perimeter player to actually block it. Plus, when he shoots it from mid range he seems to elevate and release it a touch higher. I like how he seems to always have his head up with the ball. That makes him that much tougher to guard since it's harder to tell what he's going to do. It also allows him to see the floor and serve some tasty dishes. The only thing I can question at this point is his 1st step. Didn't seem to blow by anyone in those vids. Perhaps he really was just coasting or maybe the videos just dont do him justice. 

Williams looks impressive. Very athletic. Love his ability to finish around the hoop. He already seems to know how to draw contact and use his body to shield off would-be defenders. Also appears to keep his head up with the ball. Great length too.

A draft of Green and Williams would be very intriguing. Both appear to have excellent athleticism, length(for defensive purposes) and scoring ability/potential.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Green is rail thin, but from those clips you can see what all the fuss is about. I mean his offense is incredibly developed for a young player, and he just makes everything look so easy. I like the midrange j he had shown in those clips, because its sad that a lot of young players now only think about the three, and dunking. I think he can make a decent impact right away, the skillset is there already, it would be his body holding him back.

Louis Williams looked impressive, scoring from everywhere on the floor, as well as making some nice dishes to his teammates. He seems to have more point guard skills then Monta Ellis from a ballhandling and passing prespective. 

I just don't think Louis and Monta are the type of guards we are looking for.. maybe they are though. I just think we would be looking for a point guard that is more willing to pass, because Rafer has shown us how selfish he can be this year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I see what people are seeing about Green's shooting form. He puts the ball in front of his face before he is about to shoot it, rather than at his forehead or higher. His release is a little tight but if the shot falls then it's fine by me.

I like how high he gets and with such little effort. He lays the ball in at the rim. I think he is going to have to finish stronger when there are NBA shotblockers on the floor, though. Same goes for Ellis in the way he gets to the net.

Ellis is really smooth, too. Gets to the rack in a couple of steps.

Both of them are awfully thin, but for highschoolers what would you expect?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks for the clips.

Gonna share them on the Nets board.

-Petey


----------

